# [SOLVED] word wish to default 'save' to desktop



## quickqword (Feb 3, 2008)

hi, when i create a draft on word, and i save it, it defaults to 'my documents'

i wish for it to default to the 'desktop'

does any1 know the way to config this?

many thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: word wish to default 'save' to desktop*

hi,

try this...


For the Windows version go to *Tools* -> *Options*

Next click on the *File Locations* tab.

Under File Types: select *Documents* and then click on *Modify*


----------



## quickqword (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: word wish to default 'save' to desktop*

ah, i guess i should have checked 'options'

never would've guessed. the above is perfect.

many thanks again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: word wish to default 'save' to desktop*



quickqword said:


> ah, i guess i should have checked 'options'
> 
> never would've guessed. the above is perfect.
> 
> many thanks again.


i did not know that either (never crossed my mind to change the settings)... it took me some 'Word play' to get to it :grin:


----------

